
How cameras helped and sometimes harmed black people - anarbadalov
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/black-images-matter-how-cameras-helped-mdash-and-sometimes-harmed-mdash-black-people/
======
aaron695
This is just meandering junk, is this the latest instalment in Virtue
Signalling? B grade magazines just put Black <random word> Matter and they get
advertising $ and upvotes?

The Birth of a Nation is related to the killing of George Floyd because a
$2,000,000+ (present day $) movie used a camera and random people on the
street used a camera?

If you bothered to look specifically at The Birth of a Nation and movies you
would see movies continually move civil rights in the correct direction,
outliers like The Birth of a Nation have little effect overall. That for
instance might be an interesting discussion.

~~~
anarbadalov
"... outliers like The Birth of a Nation have little effect overall."

Are you serious? Please educate yourself. Start here:
[https://www.npr.org/sections/codeswitch/2015/02/08/383279630...](https://www.npr.org/sections/codeswitch/2015/02/08/383279630/100-years-
later-whats-the-legacy-of-birth-of-a-nation)

Also, hilarious that you consider Scientific American, a 174-year old
publication that's published Francis Crick and Albert Einstein, among so many
other distinguished scientists, a "B Grade" magazine.

------
type0
I have dabbled in photography, most cameras have "white balance", only half
joking but maybe "black balance" needs to be a standard because how difficult
it can be depending on persons skin tones.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_balance](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_balance)

